# Does anybody know....?



## nige52 (Aug 19, 2009)

Having lived in Spain for 10 years, we are reluctantly going back to the UK and have already bought a house there ready for when we go at the end of October. My problem is that 12 months ago, I bought a brand spanking new Seat Altea XL car from the local Seat dealers and now don't know what to do with it....
Due to the current economy, selling it here will prove difficult as nobody seems to have any money, driving it back to the UK is an option, but will I be able to sell it there? Obviously, the best thing for me would be to do a straight swap with an equivalent value RHD car, but there seems to be a distinct lack of English cars being offered anywhere. So does anybody know what I should do for the best?
Thanks
Nige


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

nige52 said:


> Having lived in Spain for 10 years, we are reluctantly going back to the UK and have already bought a house there ready for when we go at the end of October. My problem is that 12 months ago, I bought a brand spanking new Seat Altea XL car from the local Seat dealers and now don't know what to do with it....
> Due to the current economy, selling it here will prove difficult as nobody seems to have any money, driving it back to the UK is an option, but will I be able to sell it there? Obviously, the best thing for me would be to do a straight swap with an equivalent value RHD car, but there seems to be a distinct lack of English cars being offered anywhere. So does anybody know what I should do for the best?
> Thanks
> Nige


Hi Nige

Sorry that you are going back to the UK "reluctantly" ... Im sure it wasnt an easy decision 

Cars .... I dont think you would get as much for it by selling it in the UK, I suppose in the same way people bringing UK plated cars over end up losing money on them too.

I dont know you area well - but here on the coast there are a couple of larger Car places that sell / exchange foreign cars. We brought our UK plated Sports car over (my OH wouldnt leave it behind!) but it was too much hassle in the end to keep so we swopped it at a Garage just outside Alhaurin - for a Spanish plated car.

You may have to look around - even outside your own area - but there must be some places still doing this ?? 

Presumably you have been advertising it for sale in the local press etc ? just in case there is someone out there looking ??

sorry I cant be of any real help!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nige52 said:


> Having lived in Spain for 10 years, we are reluctantly going back to the UK and have already bought a house there ready for when we go at the end of October. My problem is that 12 months ago, I bought a brand spanking new Seat Altea XL car from the local Seat dealers and now don't know what to do with it....
> Due to the current economy, selling it here will prove difficult as nobody seems to have any money, driving it back to the UK is an option, but will I be able to sell it there? Obviously, the best thing for me would be to do a straight swap with an equivalent value RHD car, but there seems to be a distinct lack of English cars being offered anywhere. So does anybody know what I should do for the best?
> Thanks
> Nige



A friend of mine who's going back went on a car swap site on the net and swapped his spanish car for a RHD car from someone moving to Spain. The UK car is being driven to spain and then my friends are driving it back to the UK. I dont know if they've lost any money or if so how much...??

I dont know the name of the site, but I'm sure if you google it you'll find it

Jo xxx


----------



## nige52 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you both for your speedy replies, much appreciated. I'll have a google to see what I can find about the car swap site.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

nige52 said:


> Having lived in Spain for 10 years, we are reluctantly going back to the UK and have already bought a house there ready for when we go at the end of October. My problem is that 12 months ago, I bought a brand spanking new Seat Altea XL car from the local Seat dealers and now don't know what to do with it....
> Due to the current economy, selling it here will prove difficult as nobody seems to have any money, driving it back to the UK is an option, but will I be able to sell it there? Obviously, the best thing for me would be to do a straight swap with an equivalent value RHD car, but there seems to be a distinct lack of English cars being offered anywhere. So does anybody know what I should do for the best?
> Thanks
> Nige


We're not too far away from you & keeping an eye out for a motor. Having said that if it's only a year old I'll probably fill me pants when you tell me the asking price but you could try ........ I'll make sure I'm sitting down when I read your reply


Doggy
p.s. This isn't the same Nige & Mrs Nige me & Mrs Doggy had a cuppa & a chinwag with in January is it?


----------



## nige52 (Aug 19, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> We're not too far away from you & keeping an eye out for a motor. Having said that if it's only a year old I'll probably fill me pants when you tell me the asking price but you could try ........ I'll make sure I'm sitting down when I read your reply
> 
> 
> Doggy
> p.s. This isn't the same Nige & Mrs Nige me & Mrs Doggy had a cuppa & a chinwag with in January is it?


It sure is......


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

nige52 said:


> It sure is......


Bloody 'ell Nige. How're you doing marra? (I never did get back round for another cuppa did I)
You going back to blighty then! Hope it's because you want to & not because you have to.

I'll drop you an email and we'll see about that cuppa eh



Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Bloody 'ell Nige. How're you doing marra? (I never did get back round for another cuppa did I)
> You going back to blighty then! Hope it's because you want to & not because you have to.
> 
> I'll drop you an email and we'll see about that cuppa eh
> ...


 Its like Cilla´s Surprise Surprise on here !!!!! 

Enjoy your reunion guys ... and good luck with the car !

Sue


----------



## nige52 (Aug 19, 2009)

It sure is 

I've tried to send you a pm with my new email addy, but I don't think there's a pm facility on here? Which addy have you sent it to Doggie? Hotmail, Yahoo or my website ones?
Cheers and nice to hear from you again
ATB
Nige


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

nige52 said:


> It sure is
> 
> I've tried to send you a pm with my new email addy, but I don't think there's a pm facility on here? Which addy have you sent it to Doggie? Hotmail, Yahoo or my website ones?
> Cheers and nice to hear from you again
> ...


I used the one at "live.co.uk"
The PM facility on here only kicks in after you've posted 5 messages (or is it six? ......... summat like that) so another post or two & you should be sorted.



Doggy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

nige52 said:


> Having lived in Spain for 10 years, we are reluctantly going back to the UK and have already bought a house there ready for when we go at the end of October. My problem is that 12 months ago, I bought a brand spanking new Seat Altea XL car from the local Seat dealers and now don't know what to do with it....
> Due to the current economy, selling it here will prove difficult as nobody seems to have any money, driving it back to the UK is an option, but will I be able to sell it there? Obviously, the best thing for me would be to do a straight swap with an equivalent value RHD car, but there seems to be a distinct lack of English cars being offered anywhere. So does anybody know what I should do for the best?
> Thanks
> Nige


ebay is your best place also a site called swapz which is free to join 
i have seen left hookers fetch silly money on ebay (newish ones that is)


----------



## nige52 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh right,
Thanks for that, even though I buy on ebay, I never thought of going down that route, cheers


----------

